# ارني عدلك يا رب



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2009)

*الهي ومخلصي 
يا الة الكون 
يا الة المعجزات والعجائب

اؤمن يا سيدي بانك عادل وحنون 

ولكن اكشف عن عيناي وازل عنهم غشاوتهم لكي اري عدلك يا الهي 

سيدي انت تعرف 

انت عارف بكل شيء يا رب 

اعرف يا سيدي انك تمنح كل واحد فينا عطايا  بحسب حكمتك العظيمة ولكن 

اعطيني سيدي ان افهم احكامك وعدلك 

الهي يا من انت لك السلطان ان تنقل الجبال وتقيم الموتي ابسط يمينك لي

انر عيناي وعقلي لكي افهم حكمتك في ذلك

تعبت يا ربي وتعب عقلي وتفكيري 

تاملت كثيرا ولم افهم 

اشعر سيدي باني بداخل حلقة مغلقة محكمة الغلق 

تعبت من اللف بداخلها 

بيديك سيدي راحتي وليس مع غيرك

استمع الي عبدتك الهي 
كما سمعت صلوات من كانو قبلي يصرخون اليك من قلوبهم

بشفاعة سيدتنا كلنا والدتك العزراء مريم التي شفاعتها مقبولة عندك وكما اجبتها سيدي في عرس قانا الجليل قبل ان ياتي موعد المعجزات اجبها في طلبتها وشافعتها عني

ان اطلب من ملكتنا صاحبة الشفاعة المقبولة التي لا ترد 

في هذة الايام المقدسة وصوم السيدة العزراء والايام المباركة 

وبشفاعة جميع لباس الصليب وساكني الجبال والبراري والنساك والبتولين وكل من قدموا حياتهم زبيحة حب للملك المسيح

امين​**بقلمي 
رجعا ليسوع *


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2009)

تقبل يا يسوع صلاتنا 
اميــــــن 
صلاه فى منتهى الجمال 
بجد احترت اقتبس اى جزء 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تقبل يا يسوع صلاتنا
> اميــــــن
> صلاه فى منتهى الجمال
> بجد احترت اقتبس اى جزء
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 

الرب يبارك حياتك وجميع اعمالك تنجح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب استجيب
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرسي هابي 

شرفتيني حضرتك بمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*مرسي يا ماجد 
الرب يبارك حياتك وعملك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

*
بشفاعة سيدتنا كلنا والدتك العزراء مريم التي شفاعتها مقبولة عندك وكما اجبتها سيدي في عرس قانا الجليل قبل ان ياتي موعد المعجزات اجبها في طلبتها وشافعتها عني

ان اطلب من ملكتنا صاحبة الشفاعة المقبولة التي لا ترد 

في هذة الايام المقدسة وصوم السيدة العزراء والايام المباركة 
*
شفاعة سيدتنا العذراء معك  يا راجعة

ومشكورة على الكلمات الروعة
*



*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> بشفاعة سيدتنا كلنا والدتك العزراء مريم التي شفاعتها مقبولة عندك وكما اجبتها سيدي في عرس قانا الجليل قبل ان ياتي موعد المعجزات اجبها في طلبتها وشافعتها عني
> 
> ان اطلب من ملكتنا صاحبة الشفاعة المقبولة التي لا ترد
> ...



*مرسي كتير كليمو علي المشاركة الجميلة 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي لمروركم الجميل​*


----------



## lovely dove (13 أغسطس 2009)

امين يارب استمع لصلواتنا 
صلاة جميلة قوي ياحبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2009)

امين 
يسوع يستجيب و يصعد صلواتنا امامه كرائحة بخور عطرة 
اسمعنا يا يسوع عندما ندعوك بشفاعة امك كاملة الطهر و البتولية لا ترد طلباتنا يا يسوع و فرح قلوبنا 

شكرا يا قمرة 
حقيقى كلمات معزية مريحة تدخل القلب فورا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 أغسطس 2009)

امين

مرسي يااقمرة عالصلاة الطيبة
يسوع يحرسكي
محبتي​


----------



## meraa (15 أغسطس 2009)

*الهي يا من انت لك السلطان ان تنقل الجبال وتقيم الموتي ابسط يمينك لي

انر عيناي وعقلي لكي افهم حكمتك
**امين يارب *
*صلاة جميلة الرب معكى *​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2009)

_*الرب يسوع + وأم النور معاكم = صلوا لى*_

_موضوع مميز جداا الرب يباركك​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2009)

lovely dove قال:


> امين يارب استمع لصلواتنا
> صلاة جميلة قوي ياحبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك​



*مرسي خالص يا قمر 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا لفلي دوف 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> يسوع يستجيب و يصعد صلواتنا امامه كرائحة بخور عطرة
> اسمعنا يا يسوع عندما ندعوك بشفاعة امك كاملة الطهر و البتولية لا ترد طلباتنا يا يسوع و فرح قلوبنا
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص زيزا حبيبتي 
نورتيني يا قمر 

الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KARL (20 أغسطس 2009)

امين
صلاه جميله جدا يا راجعا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 أغسطس 2009)

*أميـــــــــن يارب ناصف المظلومين*​


----------



## shery_pro (21 أغسطس 2009)

امين يارب تقبل
صلام جميلة جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2009)

karl قال:


> امين
> صلاه جميله جدا يا راجعا
> ربنا يباركك​



*مرسي خالص يا كارل علي المشاركة الجميلة 
الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 أغسطس 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *أميـــــــــن يارب ناصف المظلومين*​



*مرسي يا مينا 
علي المشاركة الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 أغسطس 2009)

shery_pro قال:


> امين يارب تقبل
> صلام جميلة جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي خالص يا شيري 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## BRAIN GIRL (3 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاة  رائعة 
بتقولي كلام حساة بجد 
السيد المسيح يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اعرف يا سيدي انك تمنح كل واحد فينا عطايا بحسب حكمتك العظيمة ولكن 

اعطيني سيدي ان افهم احكامك وعدلك 

الهي يا من انت لك السلطان ان تنقل الجبال وتقيم الموتي ابسط يمينك لي

انر عيناي وعقلي لكي افهم حكمتك في ذلك

تعبت يا ربي وتعب عقلي وتفكيري 

تاملت كثيرا ولم افهم 

اشعر سيدي باني بداخل حلقة مغلقة محكمة الغلق 

تعبت من اللف بداخلها 

بيديك سيدي راحتي وليس مع غيرك


امين يارب بشفاعة ماما العدرا
بجد صلاة رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير يا راجعا


----------



## fight the devil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

آمين ...آمين
يارب كما ضهرت لموسى وقلت له كفاك دوراناً حول هذا الجبل اتجه للشمال...
وجهنا نحن ايضا يارب...
أستجب يارب لنا  وانضر الينا لاننا تعبنا من الدوران حول خطايانا 


صلاه جميلا اختي

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2009)

brain girl قال:


> صلاة  رائعة
> بتقولي كلام حساة بجد
> السيد المسيح يبارك حياتك ​



*مرسي براين 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*بشفاعة القديسة العذراء مريم أم المسيح الهنا وبشفاعة لباس الصليب وكل مصاف قديسيك تقبل يارب هذه الصلاة المعلنة وأقبل كل الطلبات التي فيها يا فاحص الكلي والقلوب وعارف ما في الضمائر أحفظ هذه الصلاة وأجب عليها وذلك لتبلغ مشيئتك للذى قام بصلاتها أمامك...آمين*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*ديدي 
مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة حبيبتي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2009)

fight the devil قال:


> آمين ...آمين
> يارب كما ضهرت لموسى وقلت له كفاك دوراناً حول هذا الجبل اتجه للشمال...
> وجهنا نحن ايضا يارب...
> أستجب يارب لنا  وانضر الينا لاننا تعبنا من الدوران حول خطايانا
> ...



*مرسي خالص لمشاركتك الجميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *بشفاعة القديسة العذراء مريم أم المسيح الهنا وبشفاعة لباس الصليب وكل مصاف قديسيك تقبل يارب هذه الصلاة المعلنة وأقبل كل الطلبات التي فيها يا فاحص الكلي والقلوب وعارف ما في الضمائر أحفظ هذه الصلاة وأجب عليها وذلك لتبلغ مشيئتك للذى قام بصلاتها أمامك...آمين*



*مرسي خالص يا عادل 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> امين يارب استمع لصلواتنا
> صلاة جميلة قوي ياحبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك​



*مرسي خالص يا الحمامة المحبة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tenaaaa (12 يناير 2010)

الرب يستجيب

وتتشفعلنا العذراء مريم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2010)

tenaaaa قال:


> الرب يستجيب
> 
> وتتشفعلنا العذراء مريم



*مرسي يا تينا 
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------

